
Microsoft Says U.S. Is Abusing Secret Warrants - nomoba
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/14/microsoft-says-u-s-is-abusing-secret-warrants/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11497970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11497970)

